# Madone cracks



## heightser (Sep 10, 2010)

I purchased a 2009 Madone 6.9 Pro two years ago. The frame developed a 3/4 inch long hairline about three inches above the bottom bracket on the drive side. My shop sent photos to Trek for review and they determined it was a crack. The frame was replaced by another 2009 6.9 Pro frame set. After about one year it developed a similar crack in the same place on the seat tube, non-drive side about 2.5 inches above the bottom bracket.
The shop took photos and sent to Trek for review. After over one month of hearing nothing, I went to the shop to see the status of the situation. I was told that more pictures were required. After I expressed my dismay at starting over after 30 plus days, the salesman a who sold me the bike informed me that he would check into this for me. The next day I was told that it was a paint crack. My concerns are; why does Trek move so slowly? Why was the decision suddenly handled in one day? How could they use photos that were not reliable 24 hours earlier? The crack looked identical the the first one that resulted in a frame replacement. I am not confident in the frame and will no longer ride it. I will replace it, at my expense, with a frame made by another manufacturer. I loved the bike but I am disappointed with Trek warranty. Be careful what you buy!


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

The entire industry is messed up! Amazed that they made these decisions based on pictures. What did the techs at ur shop say. They should have been able to tell u that. I am dealing with the same type of problem with cannondale. Alot of these materials being used now are so light they do not need to be in the hands of normal consumers for everyday riding. I have a 9.9SSL it has develope a small spider crack in the clear paint at the seatmast. Nothing major just the paint. Send it to Calfee Designs for repair. It will come back better than new...


----------



## red_eye5 (Jun 19, 2010)

do you have any pics of the cracks?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

You shouldn't have to deal with that crap, go into the shop & demand a 2011 frame.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, after spending all that money for a Trek Madone 6.9 and it won't get replaced, such B.S. I would demand a new 2011 frame, or go make some noise to give Trek some bad press. This will get Trek attention in this matter and you'll see quick results.


----------



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

They are paint cracks and the issue has been like this for years. Paint has a 1 year warranty. This issue is actually outlined in Treks warranty. They will not warranty it because it is purely cosmetic. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Josh8 said:


> They are paint cracks and the issue has been like this for years. Paint has a 1 year warranty. This issue is actually outlined in Treks warranty. They will not warranty it because it is purely cosmetic. Sorry about your luck.


And you can make the assessment that they are paint cracks without seeing the photo at least?

The store the OP purchased the bike from should be able to make a base assessment. If he's not satisfied with Trek's determination, he can ship the frame to Trek for evaluation.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Can you use some paint thinner and just remove the paint to see? If you're canning the frame anyway you won't have to worry about looks, and you might be able to repaint it on the cheap once you verify it's not the frame.


----------



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ray_from_SA said:


> And you can make the assessment that they are paint cracks without seeing the photo at least?
> 
> The store the OP purchased the bike from should be able to make a base assessment. If he's not satisfied with Trek's determination, he can ship the frame to Trek for evaluation.


I'm sure it looks just like what is outlined below.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Briko said:


> The entire industry is messed up! Amazed that they made these decisions based on pictures. What did the techs at ur shop say. They should have been able to tell u that. I am dealing with the same type of problem with cannondale. Alot of these materials being used now are so light they do not need to be in the hands of normal consumers for everyday riding. I have a 9.9SSL it has develope a small spider crack in the clear paint at the seatmast. Nothing major just the paint. Send it to *Calfee Designs *for repair. It will come back better than new...



If buying a road bike, should probably just buy a Calfee to begin with.


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Trek not 100% percent but warranty 500+%*

Hi

I also have had some problems with my Madone frames. I had a 5500 and a 2006 5.9 Madone - had no problems and was happy with both of them so much that i got my wife a Trek for christmas as well. She was very happy to start with but it hasn't got so many miles on it....but thats another story......

i saw the new 2008 madone and though yes i want one of those. Got the 6.9 frameset and put all my dream gear on it. Wow the bike rode very well except the rivited on cable guide lossened.

As a quick summary I am now on my 5th frame and happy with the bike and service.

Really i have experienced far too many product problems from TREK, but i have recieved from TREK exceptional and faultless customert service and standing behind their product (some times the dealers - especially with an ex-trek dealer not so helpful) but i would dobtt any other manufacturer would go so far.

For five years i keep geting a new year model Trek Madone for product problems covered by warranty. If i find my self going into the market again to purchase a high spec bike I will only look at Trek. 


Good bikes, very good ride, ...amazing customer service.


If you have a ligitimate claim then i doubut that Trek would not sort you out. 

I though after all my defect / broken frame and the total customer care / service i have got from Trek that i would not post my experience, but others need to know and think about how much fanatastic customer service is worth to them if their new far east frame breaks after 13 months?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

Who the hell wants to deal with a bike that cracks?
Maybe someone that is a weekend warrior or that has a backup bike?

The minute I have a frame failure, I switch to a different frame/manufacturer.


----------

